

JooJoo Tablet Strikes Back: A Web App Store and Full Production - cwan
http://gizmodo.com/5463654/joojoo-tablet-strikes-back-a-web-app-store-and-full-production-is-gogogo

======
JacobAldridge
_Chandra said that he's amazed Apple's jumping "into a category that we've
defined."_

Well, firstly, that's what Apple kinda does. They redefine categories, and
provide some of the greatest examples of First Mover Disadvantage.

Secondly, and mostly, the JooJoo hasn't defined anything except embarrassing
partnership break-ups, and possibly a footnote in the phrase "I'll believe it
when I see it".

But hey - if I knew the African for 'best of luck' I would insert it here.

------
chrisgoodrich
The only takeaway I got from this was that Arrigton was correct that they
didn't have the cash to actually manufacture the product. I'll wait for the
iPad.

